# finch aviary help please!



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i am planning to build a finch aviary in my back garden. i just want to keep zebras and prehaps bengalise oh and some C.P Quail. it will be about 6 or 9 foot long and 3 foot wide and 6ft high.

1) Will i need a coverd area in the aviary? and if so what would you recommend seeing as im on a tight budget.

and​
2)how many birds would be comfortable in this area?

and​
3) how could i secure it too a brick wall so i only had 3 sides to the aviary?

thank you in advance x


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

oh and what is the cheapest way of doing this? i have no carpentry skills at all!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Where to start? Without having any carpentry skills you're struggling.You need a friends help.
You need something like this...The birds need a covered area for winter.Draughts and cold will kill them...more so draughts...you MUST buy your birds from a breeder that keeps them in similar conditions.
Birds kept in warm conditions won't survive an English winter.

This little aviary is ok but has no cover for quail which need shelter at ground level.You'll notice it has a safety porch...ESSENTIAL otherwise you WILL lose birds as you enter to clean etc.Feed your birds in the indoor bit and have the highest perches in there to encourage them to roost inside..a small light in there will also tempt them indoors on a winters night.

Fixing to a wall is elementary...just leave one side off.
A flight this size would house about 5 pairs of zebras and a trio of quail...two hens one cock.
If you can't afford something simple like this I would seriously consider waiting till you can.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i want YOUR aviary lol but no way could i afford that! my boss said that she did not have a double boor system and she only lost 2 birds in 4 years! I work in a pet shop and al ours birds come from private breeders and are all bred outside


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i want YOUR aviary lol but no way could i afford that! my boss said that she did not have a double boor system and she only lost 2 birds in 4 years! I work in a pet shop and al ours birds come from private breeders and are all bred outside


One bird lost is too many, it will die out there...what if it's got chicks in a nest? If your going to keep birds you must do it properly or you are courting disaster.I speak from 50 years experience and 50 years of cock ups and learning from them.


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

A cover area is optional, i suggest that you have a covered area for the birds to hide away in.I am also on a tight budget so i use branches from out of hedgerows as it costs you nothing!Also with the sizes you have given i think you should be able to keep at least 3 pairs of zebras comfortably.

Hope this helps 
Toby13


----------

